# 2 horses, Henfield/Westerleigh/Pucklechurch area, Bristol



## miss_c (12 July 2011)

2 coloured cob mares were stolen from their field near Henfield crossroads last night (11/12 July).  That's all the information I know at the moment, but thought it best to get the word out.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 July 2011)

have they freezemarks or such  to identify them



 contact MHOL

  there is a market in Langley  not patrolled much


----------



## miss_c (13 July 2011)

The field is just down the road from where I keep my horses, and people on the yard are in contact with the owner.  He says they were stolen.  The field and stables are definately empty.


----------



## MochaDun (15 July 2011)

Thanks for posting that...that is far too close for comfort   I did see a coloured cob being grazed in hand by the side of the road at the Henfield crossroads just last week...which I thought was a bit odd...

Can the owners be encouraged to report the thefts to the police/Horsewatch if these 2 horses have been stolen so a wider alert goes out?


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 July 2011)

If horses were stolen,surely the owners would inform the police??????????


----------



## OFG (18 July 2011)

It got picked up by the local press last week in the crime section:

"EMERSONS GREEN: Police are appealing for witnesses after two horses were stolen from Lyde Green.

The horses &#8211; two black and white cob mares &#8211; were found to be missing on Tuesday morning.

Anyone with any information on the incident should contact the police on 0845 456 7000 or Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111."

Have been speading the word on this as friends in Keynsham / Stockwood Vale area found their coloured 2 year old cob with the marked plait in his mane a couple of weeks ago. Police really good and sent patrols around every hour to keep an eye on things.


----------



## HHO admin (18 July 2011)

Dear forum members

Having spoken to the owner of these horses, I can confirm that the police were informed, the horses have been found and that they are now back home with their owner who is very relieved to have them home.

While this theft has a happy ending, please do not dismiss reports of stolen horses as being 'rumours' as this could diminish the likelihood of the animals being reunited with their owner.

HHO Admin


----------



## MochaDun (18 July 2011)

Thanks for that update HHO Admin.  And so glad the horses have been reunited with their owner.  

And a small point but I'm just concerned that nothing was posted at all on the local Horsewatch/Avon & Somerset constabulary pages about it when I looked at the end of last week - not only so that other horse owners in the area are aware and alert but also so that horseowners throughout the area would be aware to keep an eye out for the stolen horses.  It may have been in this case the stolen horses were located before anything could be posted?  Though the local press picked up on it and I'm not sure from where?  Horsewatch/local police website would be my first port of call if I heard rumour or fact about locally stolen horses so at least then the correct information can be passed to other horse owners in the area swiftly.


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 July 2011)

Thanks for the update admin.So relieved they have been found and are now safe and home.


----------

